# Adobe adds support for the Canon EOS R3 and more



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 26, 2021)

> Adobe has added Canon EOS R3 RAW support in the latest updates for Lightroom and Photoshop.
> Along with new camera support, Adobe has also added a ton of new features in the latest update. You can read all about it on the Lightroom Blog.
> The Canon EOS R3 is scheduled to begin shipping on November 26, 2021.
> Preorder: Canon EOS R3



Continue reading...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2021)

Unfortunately, DxO takes a while to provide support for new cameras, but IMO worth the wait. Maybe I'll use ACR instead of DPP for the first few weeks after my R3 arrives.


----------



## H. Jones (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm glad to see this, I remember a week or two of having to convert all my EOS R5 raws to DNG to use Lightroom, so it's nice that it's already compatible pre-launch.

Now just add the RF 16mm to lens corrections and I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## kaihp (Oct 26, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Unfortunately, DxO takes a while to provide support for new cameras, but IMO worth the wait. Maybe I'll use ACR instead of DPP for the first few weeks after my R3 arrives.


Was there a DPP update announced to support the R3? In that case, I missed it.

Looking forward to seeing the manual released as well.

*Edit:* well at least the support page is alive now, although with little or no content:





EOS R3 - Canon Europe


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon-europe.com


----------



## justonemore (Oct 26, 2021)

R5/R6 camera profiles?


----------



## HenryL (Oct 26, 2021)

justonemore said:


> R5/R6 camera profiles?


I won't speak for the R6, but Lightroom does now have camera matching profiles for the R5. I haven't had much time to compare, but a quick look seems they are close to the Color Fidelity v5 profiles - in other words way better than previous Adobe color profiles.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Oct 26, 2021)

justonemore said:


> R5/R6 camera profiles?



Oh yes. For R3, R5, R6 and 1DXIII:



> Camera matching Color Profiles added for Canon Picture Styles
> In the October 2021 release of Adobe Lightroom and Camera Raw, support is added for camera matching Color Profiles for Canon Picture Styles when you select Profile > Browse.
> This release supports the following cameras that support the Canon CR3 raw format, with more models planned for future releases:
> 
> ...





https://helpx.adobe.com/camera-raw/kb/canon-camera-matching-color-profiles.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2021)

kaihp said:


> Was there a DPP update announced to support the R3? In that case, I missed it.


Nope, but I have no doubt one will come along around November 26th, or whenever the R3 is actually released.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Oct 26, 2021)

Strange, when I clicked that link to that Lightroom Blog, Adobe wanted me to confirm my identity or log in with another account. Is their blog a secret that is only accessible to members?


----------



## john1970 (Oct 26, 2021)

I usually use DxO, but might use DPP for the first few of weeks until DxO updates accordingly. Hopefully, we get a PDF of a R3 user manual within the next couple of weeks as well.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 26, 2021)

HenryL said:


> I won't speak for the R6, but Lightroom does now have camera matching profiles for the R5. I haven't had much time to compare, but a quick look seems they are close to the Color Fidelity v5 profiles - in other words way better than previous Adobe color profiles.


Same here, a quick comparison shows that skin tones are a lot closer to DPP4 or CF v5.


----------



## Docofthewild (Oct 26, 2021)

RF 100mm macro, RF 50mm f1.8, RF 14-35 and RF 70-200 f4 now are all listed as supported with lens profiles as well. Happy day.


----------



## SilverBox (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Memdroid (Oct 26, 2021)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Oh yes. For R3, R5, R6 and 1DXIII:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally! This is such good news and very relieving. I was so frustrated with this that I hated editing the images from the R5 and R6 with lightroom, especially for low light images were all the colors, noise and details were totally off. I could not get the "look" I wanted with the built in crappy profiles. The Color Fidelity were OK for nicely lit images for images shot between ISO 100-400, but nowhere near OG profiles pre EOS R era and fell apart quickly after ISO 800, not to mention the WB matrix being very janky as well. I hope these are addressed as well. Cannot wait to finally be able enjoy RAW editing again.


----------



## jdavidse (Oct 26, 2021)

Headline should say “Adobe adds support for the Canon R5, R6, 1DXIII and more.”

Because literally nobody owns a R3, but finally having support for the R5 and R6 is really significant.


----------



## Holland (Oct 26, 2021)

Adobe support for R5, does that include the long awaited support for R5 HEIF files, or will that take another 6 months?


----------



## justonemore (Oct 26, 2021)

HenryL said:


> I won't speak for the R6, but Lightroom does now have camera matching profiles for the R5. I haven't had much time to compare, but a quick look seems they are close to the Color Fidelity v5 profiles - in other words way better than previous Adobe color profiles.


Just looked in to that. DPP still seems to be doing a much better job with noise, at least with the standard profile...


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Oct 26, 2021)

justonemore said:


> Just looked in to that. DPP still seems to be doing a much better job with noise, at least with the standard profile...


With Adobe I set sharpening to 0 to improve the noise. Helps quite a lot… default settings are very oversharp anyway… still not as smooth looking as DPP.


----------



## dcm (Oct 27, 2021)

In the past I had done most work in LR and used DxO PL4 for a small subset of photos with the D series. Photoshop is overkill for the level of post processing that I want to do.

I moved to DxO PL4 for all post processing due to the lack of camera matching color profiles for the R6 in LR. I'm too lazy to create my own profiles or try to make others work. I've been quite pleased with the results. My workflow seems simpler in DxO and I am very pleased with the results from Prime and DeepPrime NR.

I'm glad to see the profiles back in LR for the R series, but that may not be enough to bring me back for new work. I've been considering dropping Adobe all together, but I may keep it for convenience. I have thousands of my scanned film and digital images cataloged from the last 50 years, and hundreds of scanned film and print images from the prior 50 years.


----------



## Flamingtree (Oct 27, 2021)

Has anyone had a play with the new masking tools in Lightroom? They are great!


----------



## PhilA (Oct 27, 2021)

Includes lens profiles for the RF14-35f4L and RF70-200f4L. Yay!


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Oct 27, 2021)

Flamingtree said:


> Has anyone had a play with the new masking tools in Lightroom? They are great!


Yep had a quick play. Very impressive!


----------



## navastronia (Oct 27, 2021)

Still no color matching profiles for the RP.


----------



## Emyr Evans (Oct 27, 2021)

New masking in LR:


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 27, 2021)

It's currently 3am and I'm killing time on the computer while photos and videos upload for a client. I start researching ACR support for RF14-35 and discovered that it was launched TODAY...and it included a WHOLE bunch of great stuff for us Canon shooters. LOL I kinda wish I knew this before I exported the current photos, but I needed to get them done before the update to be safe. I don't think I could be happier about this news!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2021)

Flamingtree said:


> Has anyone had a play with the new masking tools in Lightroom? They are great!


This has been my biggest wish for years. I like it even better than layers in photoshop. Really outstanding. The ability to combine masks, and do the next one as additive or subtractive is just enormous. Especially for those few files I waste a lot of time on, it'll significantly reduce the time it takes, and make the results better.


----------



## melgross (Oct 27, 2021)

This will be a kick today. Some people can get the new R3, new Macbook Pro and updated Adobe software for both, all at the same time. Must be a conjunction of the planets, or something.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2021)

melgross said:


> This will be a kick today. Some people can get the new R3, new Macbook Pro and updated Adobe software for both, all at the same time. Must be a conjunction of the planets, or something.


Who is getting the R3 today? It ships a month from now?


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 27, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Who is getting the R3 today? It ships a month from now?


Considering supply chain issues in the world, the better question might be "Who is getting the R3 a month from now?"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2021)

takesome1 said:


> Considering supply chain issues in the world, the better question might be "Who is getting the R3 a month from now?"


Me, I hope. Not going to hold my breath, though.


----------



## john1970 (Oct 27, 2021)

takesome1 said:


> Considering supply chain issues in the world, the better question might be "Who is getting the R3 a month from now?"


Me too. I hope. I have two on order from two different suppliers so I expect one to deliver this year. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 27, 2021)

takesome1 said:


> Considering supply chain issues in the world, the better question might be "Who is getting the R3 a month from now?"


I'll go out on a limb and predict that most first-day preorders will be fulfilled at the end of November. I'm basing that on: 

Canon seems to have its camera supply chain issues mostly under control. Canon Price Watch is showing the R, RP, R5 and R6 all in stock at major retailers. Lenses are another story.
Preorders for the super popular RF 16mm were fulfilled.
The RF 100-400 is still available at some retailers.
It's what I want to happen,


----------



## Rzrsharp (Oct 27, 2021)

The presets remind me of PerfectClear.


----------



## Flamingtree (Oct 28, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> This has been my biggest wish for years. I like it even better than layers in photoshop. Really outstanding. The ability to combine masks, and do the next one as additive or subtractive is just enormous. Especially for those few files I waste a lot of time on, it'll significantly reduce the time it takes, and make the results better.


Agree. To me it’s almost fun to edit again, I was beginning to dread my time in Lightroom, now I am refreshed. The next thing they need to add is noise reduction that’s as good as pureraw.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 28, 2021)

Flamingtree said:


> Agree. To me it’s almost fun to edit again, I was beginning to dread my time in Lightroom, now I am refreshed. The next thing they need to add is noise reduction that’s as good as pureraw.


The changes are pretty good (and the added presets look interesting too). The LR updates should now mean I only need to use PS itself for significant clone-stamp and eraser functions - I still find LR spot removal pretty useless except for actual spots!


----------



## NKD (Oct 28, 2021)

Keen to look at some RAW sample files if there are any examples posted online! 
Will start searching


----------



## Flamingtree (Oct 28, 2021)

Jethro said:


> The changes are pretty good (and the added presets look interesting too). The LR updates should now mean I only need to use PS itself for significant clone-stamp and eraser functions - I still find LR spot removal pretty useless except for actual spots!


Agree. In fact I feel the cloning / healing has gotten worse in Lightroom. Maybe it’s just the expectations from PS.


----------



## dlee13 (Oct 28, 2021)

Flamingtree said:


> Has anyone had a play with the new masking tools in Lightroom? They are great!


I've personally struggled with them. I got used to the way the old ones worked and I know the update is better and much more useful/powerful, it will just take some time to get used to how to do it again for me lol. This is mainly for luminosity masks.


----------



## Flamingtree (Oct 28, 2021)

dlee13 said:


> I've personally struggled with them. I got used to the way the old ones worked and I know the update is better and much more useful/powerful, it will just take some time to get used to how to do it again for me lol. This is mainly for luminosity masks.


Probably depends on what you shoot and how you like to process. I played around with a photo from my recent Karijini trip that I had processed using luminosity masks in the previous version of LR and then re did it from scratch using the new tools and results were greatly improved to my eye.


----------



## Memdroid (Oct 28, 2021)

Jethro said:


> The changes are pretty good (and the added presets look interesting too). The LR updates should now mean I only need to use PS itself for significant clone-stamp and eraser functions - I still find LR spot removal pretty useless except for actual spots!



Agree. Hopefully they can fix this in the next "big" update. A Spot healing brush that's just like the PS version would be a winner.


----------



## melgross (Oct 28, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Who is getting the R3 today? It ships a month from now?


By getting it I meant that they can order it. I “got” my new Macbook Pro 10 days ago, but it’s arriving today.


----------



## dlee13 (Oct 28, 2021)

Flamingtree said:


> Probably depends on what you shoot and how you like to process. I played around with a photo from my recent Karijini trip that I had processed using luminosity masks in the previous version of LR and then re did it from scratch using the new tools and results were greatly improved to my eye.


I forgot the exact term but I think I made to make certain adjustments to my selection which I’m still pretty bad at using this new tool.

I always have Lumenzia in PS to fall back on but I like using this one in LR too so just need to play around with it more.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 28, 2021)

Memdroid said:


> Agree. Hopefully they can fix this in the next "big" update. A Spot healing brush that's just like the PS version would be a winner.


I don't expect it to have all the functionality of the PS versions, but as it stands the LR Spot function is very hit-and-miss - it's fine for simple blemishes, but I generally try it with anything larger without the expectation it will be acceptable.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2021)

Flamingtree said:


> Has anyone had a play with the new masking tools in Lightroom? They are great!


Yes, I spent 2 hours trying it on different images. It recognizes people very well, every photo I tried with people in it was accurately selected. There was just one, a group photo where it could not accurately select each person. I did not expect that it would.

I inverted the portraits and then reduced exposure, clarity and sharpness to blur the background. Then added a 2nd mask of the person and brought up the exposure as necessary so it popped out of the background. I'm not certain that I actually like the result, but it was just a experiment. The photos were at a class reunion last summer and had bright backgrounds and underexposed subjects due to the extreme backlighting which was beyond my control. 

I really like the feature but wish there were a select background choice in addition to sky and subject. I'm not sure if its possible to automate it, I don't think Lightroom automates actions but I'll double check. Photoshop does, of course.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, I spent 2 hours trying it on different images. It recognizes people very well, every photo I tried with people in it was accurately selected. There was just one, a group photo where it could not accurately select each person. I did not expect that it would.
> 
> I inverted the portraits and then reduced exposure, clarity and sharpness to blur the background. Then added a 2nd mask of the person and brought up the exposure as necessary so it popped out of the background. I'm not certain that I actually like the result, but it was just a experiment. The photos were at a class reunion last summer and had bright backgrounds and underexposed subjects due to the extreme backlighting which was beyond my control.
> 
> I really like the feature but wish there were a select background choice in addition to sky and subject. I'm not sure if its possible to automate it, I don't think Lightroom automates actions but I'll double check. Photoshop does, of course.


I found that I can create a preset by copying masks where I have selected the subject and then inverted it to select the background plus a 2nd mask that selects the subject. I did that and named the preset to background mask. Then I applied it to a totally different image. To actually make it apply, The mask must be recomputed for each of the masks in the preset. Unless there were lots of adjustments that would also be in the preset, I did not see a big advantage. The preset did work and it ended up with 2 masks, the background and the subject so I could change the settings for each to make the subject pop out.

If a person had a complex collection of settings then I can see copying the masks to a preset and then applying to a similar photo as a way to quickly get most of the work done. 

I did not yet try the depth mask feature, I need to find some files from my R5 with depth info. I think I have to make sure it is imported correctly. I'll try that tomorrow, its getting late.


----------



## davidchoy (Oct 30, 2021)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Oh yes. For R3, R5, R6 and 1DXIII:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was JUST updating LR and _about _to purchase 3rd party profiles and read this. CR membership FTW! Also, YESSSSS faithful autumn colors!!!!


----------



## Flamingtree (Oct 30, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I found that I can create a preset by copying masks where I have selected the subject and then inverted it to select the background plus a 2nd mask that selects the subject. I did that and named the preset to background mask. Then I applied it to a totally different image. To actually make it apply, The mask must be recomputed for each of the masks in the preset. Unless there were lots of adjustments that would also be in the preset, I did not see a big advantage. The preset did work and it ended up with 2 masks, the background and the subject so I could change the settings for each to make the subject pop out.
> 
> If a person had a complex collection of settings then I can see copying the masks to a preset and then applying to a similar photo as a way to quickly get most of the work done.
> 
> I did not yet try the depth mask feature, I need to find some files from my R5 with depth info. I think I have to make sure it is imported correctly. I'll try that tomorrow, its getting late.


Your comment about the press masks is interesting, I’ll definitely give that a go.

I don’t have any images where I could apply the range mask on, what data does it need?


----------



## fox40phil (Oct 30, 2021)

Anyone has download links to R3 files ?!


----------



## kaihp (Oct 30, 2021)

fox40phil said:


> Anyone has download links to R3 files ?!


Seems they now link to DPP versions 





EOS R3 - Canon Europe


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon-europe.com


----------



## fox40phil (Oct 30, 2021)

kaihp said:


> Seems they now link to DPP versions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant raw files of the R3


----------

